# I'm Back!



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Missed ya guys  How's everyone been lately?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey.
Where ya been?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I broke the rules, got banned for a bit.  Who woulda guessed LOL.

-GSD


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

good to see you back,i hate to see spite destroy constructive discusions...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome back I hope you are ready to play nice. You add alot to discussion but we all need to respect everyone else on the board. So as I would say to my son straigten up and fly straight.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Welcome back I hope you are ready to play nice. You add alot to discussion but we all need to respect everyone else on the board. So as I would say to my son straigten up and fly straight.


hey when did you become a moderator?good for you!...
moderate responsably:reindeer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you Cane it has been about 2wks now. Yes I will be responsible. I felt proud to be asked.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmm.......


----------

